# Standing Dead Spalted Hackberry



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Let the pics begin...LOL. I started cutting the spalted hackberry this evening....love that spalt. Here's a few pics on the saw and a bookmatched set with hole.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

That is definitely beautiful....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Finished sawing today....Here's getting to the crotch area...bookmatches...the total on the bookmatch laying together in pic is 36" b x 33"m x 52" top and 10' + in length. It has some outstanding spalting.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I saw this log after the first cut, and folks the beauty of the innards is not being captured by the photos at all. 
(no disrespect to your photo abilities, Tim.)
It just cannot be shown in photos in this setting in a way to display it's beauty.
As they say, "Photo's don't do it justice!"

Nice sizes, Tim. 
A future consideration for a table?


----------

